# Waxing/spraying bunks



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, same wear patterns as bare carpet.
But way easier to launch and retrieve.

Wax 'em if you got 'em...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

yep the gulf wax works much better then any spray I've tried and stays on longer.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

The photo didnt work...here it is.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok...gulf wax it is. Just a good slathering I suppose will do.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Apply after you have been out on the water and the trailer bunks have had time to warm up. Run the bar o' wax until the bunk appears "frosty", do this on three trips consecutively and you'll be set for 6 months or more.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gramps is right, it sounds like alot of work but only takes about a minute to do both bunks. 

PS don't leave the wax in the car in the box alone, it is wax and it does melt with heat.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i really need something to make launching a little easier as i back the trailer till the bunks are just touching the waters edge then i push it off..... lots of grunt work there  didnt want my bunks to looks as though i just caked on a bunch of **** all over them so was looking for some wider glide sticks in black..... what do the bunks look like after the wax has been on them a while?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

like this...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok first who cares what your bunks look like? they are for function not style! Do you stroll up to other guys at the ramp wearing a pair of cut off jean shorts and a tank top and say "Hey you got some nice looking bunks back there pal" ? ;D

Second, you can barely notice it once it gets heated up and soaks in.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i simply asked cause i've had nightmares of seeing my bunks looking like someone just got done iceing a cake   but the picture brett posted shows otherwise ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

SBC you don't notice it once it melts in. It appears Brett's picture is right after application, when the sun beats down on waxy bunks they look slighty wet.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> It appears Brett's picture is right after application


No... ;D...not quite

That's what bunks look like after a year of use,
and 4 blocks of wax have been absorbed into the carpeting.
Makes for a slick suface, as Daytona Kemo puts it:



> like I had greased those bunks with gull poop.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ok, ok ....you guys convinced me  : gonna hit winn dickie maybe tomorrow lookin' for some wax and a lonely girl in need of a new boyfriend   ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SBC you got some pretty low standards 'cause there aint nothin but trash strolling the isles at that nasty store.  

They should have stayed in bankruptcy...they certainly haven't gotten better a single day since then.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

X2 on what gramps said.  I had been using liquid rollers, sticks and silicone.  I don't like the result.. too expensive for short term.   Now I'm using a non-toxic wax and works a lot better.  Its cheaper and last longer but don't leave the winch unhooked otherwise the boat will slide off the trailer.  I had a 18 center console keylargo and works great for a big boat.

Wax the bunks really good or have your women in bikini do it for you while u sit on your chair and crack a beer...  ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

post deleted so as not to offend a forum member's sense of propriety.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i need all the help i can get [smiley=1-headache.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## buckwelder (Jun 13, 2010)

this used to be my favorite website to learn about shallow water fishing but assssholes like brettttt and his rediculas coments completly turned me and my family away for good . please cancel my membership now . we will not be exposed to such trash any longer


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> this used to be my favorite website to learn about shallow water fishing but assssholes like brettttt and his rediculas coments completly turned me and my family away for good . please cancel my membership now . we will not be exposed to such trash any longer


 WTF????? ( what the frack ) you serious ??? :-?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Apparently some folks don't like my sense of humor.
Then, rather than contact me directly to ask for a post to be removed
go for the dramatic exit...I'm fairly good at self-censoring
but if what I post offends you, let me know.
There's a delete button up there that let's me kill my comments.

I make an effort to keep it pg-13... :-[

If your kids have a computer and internet access,
then you have bigger worries than the double entendre
that you'll find on this site. And don't get me started on what passes
for polite conversation in the hallways of our public schools.

                                    :-?


----------



## buckwelder (Jun 13, 2010)

not forum member forum members family be a smart azzzz inst ead of apoligising go ahead and laugh it up while i try to explain ur reply to my 13 yr old girl run your mouth all u want to make urself feel better im done jan can u please delete my membership if not tell me how


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats what i'm talkin' bout brett  i personally found nothing wrong with it :-? for god sakes theres worse on t.v. and in the hallways of the public school system :-/ but now i feel so dirty gettin' you started on pickup lines :-[ : ;D some folks have no sense of humor


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> not forum member     forum members family   be a smart azzzz inst  ead of apoligising  go ahead and laugh it up while i try to explain ur reply to my 13 yr old girl  run your mouth all u want to make urself feel better   im done         jan can u please delete my membership   if not  tell me how


 i take full responsibility for what took place and posted on bretts behalf, didnt mean to offend anyone just some good ol' boy humor is all but for what its worth bretts had more to offer this forum than any single member imo so thats got to account for something ....again, please accept our apology for those rude remarks in reference to what you daughter may have seen :-X


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry you feel offended bamared, but seeing as I used no obscenities or profanity
in my post, you might want to take a careful look at your own.
It's very easy to forget that not all who visit this site are adults.
As you said, your daughter had to ask, it went right over her head. Be thankful for that.
I apologize to you and your daughter for making you both uncomfortable.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ummm...so I guess I will go with the wax. Yep that sounds good. I suppose I will have to get that at the grocery store. So I will use Brett's advice above and let you know how it goes with the ladies.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Aw-geez...I always miss the good posts!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

We're talking about trailer bunks here, with a random Winn-Dixie comment thrown in, I doubt Brett's comments were even close to out of bounds.  

It's not like we were discussing trailer lug nuts or something technical like that!   :

Bamared, how about taking the high road, and explaining how the comment related to the thread title?  Stay quick on your feet brother! 

A box of Gulfwax is on my grocery list this week...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> not forum member forum members family be a smart azzzz inst ead of apoligising go ahead and laugh it up while i try to explain ur reply to my 13 yr old girl run your mouth all u want to make urself feel better im done jan can u please delete my membership if not tell me how


This is rediculous! There was nothing wrong with Brett's or anyone elses quotes. Unless you have your kid locked in a closet, like several news stories lately, then they will certainly see much worse on any tv channel, or radio station. "Children should be raised and educated, not sheltered and deprived" a great quote I once heard.

Go get your Gulf wax, it will be the best $2 you;ll spend. I thought about glide sticks, but then thought how it takes a nice wide bunk and lessens the support directly to the hull bottom it gives.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

picked up my wax last night  still no luck with the ladies though


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

We use the product "303". It is slick as an Owl's sh-t when applied to anything. Have used it on hulls instead of wax and bunks. Contact the Company for a sample : http://www.303products.com/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

big price difference between canning wax and the 303,
but if you are going to polish your hull anyway...


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

After the vessels & trailers are rinsed, the 303 is sprayed on the hulls, bunks & tires. It takes about 5 minutes and we are finished... have not polished vessels in 10 years & they look as new.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW Where Did this Weasel Come from !

Good riddance !! [smiley=spank.gif]





> this used to be my favorite website to learn about shallow water fishing but assssholes like brettttt and his rediculas coments completly turned me and my family away for good . please cancel my membership now . we will not be exposed to such trash any longer


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> > not forum member     forum members family   be a smart azzzz inst  ead of apoligising  go ahead and laugh it up while i try to explain ur reply to my 13 yr old girl  run your mouth all u want to make urself feel better   im done         jan can u please delete my membership   if not  tell me how
> 
> 
> This is rediculous! There was nothing wrong with Brett's or anyone elses quotes. Unless you have your kid locked in a closet, like several news stories lately, then they will certainly see much worse on any tv channel, or radio station. "Children should be raised and educated, not sheltered and deprived" a great quote I once heard.


x2


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Give him a brake he's from Jacksonville.....


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Great, now I got to explain to my kids how to correctly spell [email protected]#$%


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

got the first coat of wax on today and already notice a difference when winching the boat  gonna hit it again tomorrow for a second coat


----------

